# r/c batteries



## B-man777 (Feb 24, 2005)

i have seen and heard that there are new 3600 and 3700 capacity cells on the market and would like to know some things about them.first which capacity 36 or 37 hundred will be the new legal limit?i've heard that 3700 are best for mod racing is this true?next which classes would 3000 and 3600 be legal and best in.finally are higher capacity batteries just used for longer run time or do they realy give you more power.thanks for the help


----------



## ChrisHarris (Feb 26, 2002)

I don't think the 3600 or the 3700 are legal yet, are they? I also haven't heard definitively how they compare with the good GP3300's out there. Heck, my 3300's charge up at over 3500 right now...


----------



## hankster (Jan 1, 1998)

None of those cells will be legal for 2005. If they are submitted for approval then both of them should be legal for 2006.


----------



## DynoMoHum (Sep 25, 2001)

To further expand on what Hank said... I don't beleive there is or ever has been a mAh capacity limit for the major racing rules bodys... or in perticular ROAR by which most of the racers in the US go by. (ARCOR racers my beg to differ)...

If someone built a 4000 mAh battery that fit the other rules that ROAR has and submited it, it would be legalized... 

I think there is a part of the rule that say it should be rated at 1.2v per cell, but nothing about mAh capacity. There are also size rules for RC batteries, which tends to make it hard to build in extra capacity, but manufacturers keep finding ways...

Having said all that... I recently purhcased what I beleive to be some of the most recent GP3300 cells. They cycle out at over 3600mAh on my Turbo35, using a 30 amp discharge. So, it seems to me, that GP3300s are already 3600mAh in reality, just that the lables haven't changed. However, for many of us who don't race Modified clases, this capacity is not really even all that usefull. It all depends on what the internal resistance is and how much voltage they put out for the 4 or 5 minutes that we typicaly race for. I have year old GP3300's that have better voltage then my new GP3300s do for the first 4 minutes, after that there is it tends to go toward the newere packs advantage. Still, all in all, the GP3300 cells I most recently purchased are not really any better then the pervious generation GP3300s in my opion.

Now I haven't looked at the true GP3700 cells yet, so I don't know how well or pourly they perform. I have heard the IB3600s are really good, but I haven't seen this for myself yet either...

Another thing I have heard and consider to be fact, based on where/who I've heard it from. I'm lead to beleive that you can get GP '3300' cells that cycle out at 1.2 volts per cell at 30amp and maybe even 35 amp discharge. Now, most of us don't have access to those cells, my cells are barely 1.17 volts at 30 amps, I think many consider 1.18 volts to be good... but like I say, I'm told that there are cells that really truely do cycle out at 1.2 volts... and that racers at some of the bigger events are regularly useing these. Now I've not see these myself, and certinly never had access to any to test with... but I'm pretty sure they are out there. What the miliamp hour capacity of these high voltage cells are, I have no idea.


----------



## B-man777 (Feb 24, 2005)

thanks very much for the info dynomohum,it helped. :thumbsup:


----------



## The Jet (Sep 25, 2001)

DynoMoHum said:


> I'm lead to beleive that you can get GP '3300' cells that cycle out at 1.2 volts per cell at 30amp and maybe even 35 amp discharge. I'm told that there are cells that really truely do cycle out at 1.2 volts...


Absolutly...I have batteries that cycle out over 1.18 @ 35, 1.195 @ 30, so you know there's alot better stuff out there.

Later, Bret


----------



## craftmastaschiz (Sep 10, 2003)

i was told that the 36oo last longer but the 3300 have better pop and more strength


----------



## kybob (Dec 11, 2003)

As of now a buddy of mien runs a 3600 in his tc and it is very fast and powerful but it is not needed becuase my 3300's do just as well only instead of lasting around 7min his last for around 10. Racing only lasts around 5min so right now 33's are still very good and LEGAL


----------

